# Quantum Batteries?



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Today's Physics is tomorrows iPad. This crazy idea may result in "virtual batteries" which are distribute anywhere people go, and from which people can "withdraw power" anywhere through the "spooky action at a distance" phenomenon of Quantum Entanglement.

You won't find them at Radio Shack just yet, but this could someday result in the dream of Nicola Tesla - unlimited power transmitted around the globe, and all you need is a receiver.


----------

